# Samsung LCD TV - partially blacks out



## Khushee (Jun 17, 2010)

We have a Samsung 46inch LCD. Ran out of Warranty. The left part of the screen blacks out and partially flickers. The picture comes up some time but for maximum part is flickering black. Audio is fine. Called Samsung but they are of no help. Any suggestions?


----------

